

What makes healthcare so expensive (Infographic) - Maven911
http://healthland.time.com/2013/02/20/what-makes-health-care-so-expensive/

======
lshemesh
This is particularly frustrating to see as I'm jumping through hoops to get
myself health insurance while running my own startup.

